# Freaking timing chain guide.



## sam17me (Oct 3, 2006)

http://merrelld.com/images/brokerod.jpgHey guys, 

I don't normally post. My timing chain guide broke in two pieces and was one was sitting on the camshaft and the other little piece fell down into the oil pan and got kicked around until it found the number one connecting rod and end cap and lodged itself under there broke the end cap bolt off and wrapped the connecting rod around the crankshaft. It also tore a huge hole in the oil pan. I'm gonna jb weld that bad boy, untili I can afford a new one. 

So when someone told me that the clicking noise was ok. Boy was I in for a surprise. I'm replacing the connecting rod the part should come in today. I want to do the in car repairs but all my freinds are telling me to get the crankshaft turned. That is going to be a major pain in the butt to pull that engine out. I don't have a lift. I already scared of the whole timing chain removal process. Plus there is absolutely no clearance in the engine bay and chasis area to do any work. 

I'm thinking of just testing out the ranges with some plastiguage and if they are in range then just put the new bearings on and the connecting rod and end cap. I'm using the old piston by the way. I am going to hone the cylinder there doesn't appear to be any damage to the cylinder walls yet but I will be sure to inspect it thuroughly. 

Someone please let me know the error of my ways or if it's ok to do this. I don't plan on driving the car long and I hope to get a new one. I only expect to get a couple more months out of it. I know. I could probably get another life out if it is I rebuild the engine the right way. But time and money and the desire for a newer car is talking louder than that. 

Hey Londonderry, 

You replied to my post back in october when I first suspected that this was going on. Upon looking at the damage that's exactly what happened. I've included a picture to show the damage. It is crazy. 

Anyhow wish me luck. And by the way. Take that damned Timing chain guide out of your car.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

I wish you luck. I still have the timing chain guide on my Altima, its been rattling for some time now. As soon as the summer months come I'll be mothballing the car for some serious work and bringing my Sentra online. 

Go Pats!!


----------



## sam17me (Oct 3, 2006)

thanks. but do you think I should turn the crankshaft.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

If you can feel any roughness on the crank then it should at least be polished.


----------



## sam17me (Oct 3, 2006)

*timing chain guide followup*

Well I've finally got the head off of the car. I had to wait till the weather cleared up. 
It turns out that I have to bent valves on the head and I found a great deal at a machine shop. Rather than just resurfacing the head for $35.00 the guy said that he will do a complete overhaul on the head for $180.00 and that includes new valves, springs, the works and resurfacing and cleaning. Tell me that's not a good deal. 

The cylinder wall is fine. There was not damage to it. but the bottom lips that overhang on the piston are broken off. I wonder if it's ok to still use the same one. I took some pictures if you wanna see. 

Untitled


----------

